# Angeln am Oldevatnet



## MaAaN (21. Juni 2010)

Tach alle zusammen,

wir fahren in 3 Wochen an den Oldevatnet in der Nähe von Stryn(Nordfjord). Unser HAus mit Boot steht so ziemlich am Ende des Sees direkt am Fuße vom Birksdalsbreen.
War schon jemand in der Ecke und kann mir ein paar Tipps geben ob und was es da zu fangen gibt und mit welchem Gerät sie sich am besten überlisten lassen.
Wir sind leider alle die typischen Urlaubsanglernoobs.

Vielen Dank schonmal
MaAaN


----------

